# Rifled Barrel or Slug Barrel



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

Today I went to Woodville Surplus in Oregon, OH in search for a barrel to get for the deer gun season for my 12 ga Rem 870. I asked the sales person what he thought about it and said the slug barrel was a much better buy then the rifled barrel and that there is no major difference in accuracy. An older gentleman that was listening to the conversation took me aside afterwards and said that the salesman was full of "". I know people have different opinions so I'd like to ask you guys what you think would be best in my situation. 
thanks


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll agree with the salesman. But I also think the old guy is right.....salesman really are full of "".  

A smooth bore with a rifled slug can hit 50 yards just as accurately as anything. The rifled barrel can theoretically hit beyond that....with a scope....on a shooting bench at the shooting range.....and even then I have my doubts on consistency.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Old guys are always right!!  

The barrel determines what slugs you can and can not shoot effectively, and your maximum effective(accuracy& energy) range is increased a bunch with a rifled barrel with proper slug selection.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a Remington 870. I had a smoothbore slug barrel on it for 2 years before I put a rifled barrel on it 2 years ago.

Smoothbore was very accurate up to 50 yards at the range. I used Brenneke KO slugs and they worked great. A 100 yard shot was a near impossibility but for short range shots it was great.

Rifled barrel = 3" groups at 100 yards. I can accurately shoot Remington Premier Copper Solid slugs at 150 yards at the range. I have shot 3 deer with that barrel in the last two years. 1 at 135 yards, 1 at 115 yards and 1 at 85 yards. I got the rifled barrel because I started hunting on 2 properties that would allow long shots.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just witnessed the devastation of a a rifled barrel and 3 inch copper solids during the youth hunt. Wow what a hole. It is worth it if not just for the slug selection.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that the rifled barrel will give improved distance accuracy out to 150 yards or so with heavy loads. However, for years I have hunted a smooth bore with rifled slugs and have taken 3-4 deer out beyond 100 yards with it and several beyond 60 yards. I can shoot a 5-6 group consistently at 100 yards with my gun. In fact I was doing that with open sights and now have a scope mounted on it which should make that result even more reliable. However, I know a lot of other guns with smooth bore that do not do that well. So if you are looking for that 100+ yard capability then the rifled barrel would be your best option. The biggest downside to the rifled barrel is that the ammo is probably 4-5 times more expensive. That doesn't mean a whole lot during season. Most times I don't waste any more shots than what I put through a deer but sighting in can get expensive.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

SO true!

My old slugs were < $5 a box. The sabots I use are pushing $11. But then again I only need 2 or three slugs after I confirm my gun is still holding on target


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My gun that I use is a gun that stays set up for deer and thus it is only a couple of shots prior to season to confirm that nothing had changed. My boy is using a Mossberg combo with a scope and thus I need to sight it in every time. The other day I think I shot over nearly $20 up getting him set.


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for the info everyone, seems like I can't really go wrong either way, just a matter of how deep i want to go into the pockets.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bigfisher14 said:


> thanks for the info everyone, seems like I can't really go wrong either way, just a matter of how deep i want to go into the pockets.


That is a good way of putting it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'be been shooting a Remington 870 Express Magnum with a smoothbore slug barrel for the last fifteen years. I've shot many, many deer out past eighty yards. My buddy dropped a doe in her tracks last year with it. We walked it off, and it was 110 yards. I shoot standard 2 3/4" Federal foster slugs out of it which go for $1.80 a box.

As long as you take the time to see which ammo gives you optimum results, and don't shoot from the hip Rooster Cogburn style, a smoothbore should suit you just fine.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with Het, my smoothbore has worked great for years. I shoot the Remington sluggers, they're cheap and they work great.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I just baught a smooth bore slug barrel for my 870 20g, I tried about 3 differnt kinds of slugs thru it, The cheap Remington Sluggers that you buy 15 at walmart for 6.50$ shoot the best group...The Winchester regular slugs shoot pretty good too, Regular Cheap Federal SLugs I cant shoot worth CRAP!! I would say either way you go, your gonna be ok...Just make sure you are comfortable with whatever set up you get and whatever slugs you choose....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rifled barrel is the better choice for superior accuracy. if your not taking 100 yard shots either will do. you just need to see what you shotgun digest the best.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

with that said, can you shoot rifled slugs or foster style slugs safely through a rifled bore? Somebody once said that you should only shoot sabots out of a rifled gun.


----------

